# Summer Time Crappie



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Made easy..... Here's how I do it......

Part 1






Part 2


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hoggslayer said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback.....


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

I was watching your videos yesterday. Thanks for sharing your tips.

Take a kid fishing


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

silentkilla said:


> Thanks for the feedback.....


I've been following your post for a few years. You know how to catch'm that's for sure.

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great videos SK, Iâ€™m inspired to go give summer crappie a try soon.
Itâ€™s no surprise to me that many of the â€œtipsâ€ you share apply to my white bass fishing.
Really the major difference is white bass use humps, ridges, and other open water structures to ambush shad.
Where as crappie cluster around a stump or brush pile to dart out and catch the prey that uses it for a home.
Like your search for fish I sometimes get lucky and find them where I left them last $.
Most times I have to hit a couple spots for fish and sometimes a lot more.
Canâ€™t ever have to many spots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

bbquman said:


> I was watching your videos yesterday. Thanks for sharing your tips.
> 
> Take a kid fishing


Glad to hear you're enjoying them.....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hoggslayer said:


> I've been following your post for a few years. You know how to catch'm that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


Thanks..... It's a constant learning process..... fun.... lots of fun....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Great videos SK, Iâ€™m inspired to go give summer crappie a try soon.
> Itâ€™s no surprise to me that many of the â€œtipsâ€ you share apply to my white bass fishing.
> Really the major difference is white bass use humps, ridges, and other open water structures to ambush shad.
> Where as crappie cluster around a stump or brush pile to dart out and catch the prey that uses it for a home.
> ...


Very much so....I can take this info all the way to the coast and it'll work..... I've applied a lot of what I did speckle trout fishn to what works for crappie.....
Ambush and cover is important to most fish......
Can't wait to hear you've gotten on those LL Slab Crappie....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SK I admit defeat on Livingston south end crappie so far. Those guys will come into Beacon's marina and camp under the boat stalls eating shad and ghost minnows some years in good numbers. It has not happened in a while however.
I did check out some of TPWD structures last week and saw crappie on the downscan hugging them. The only bite i got were from yellow bass, but when the wind lays I'm going back armed with a variety of jigs and bodies to try them again.
Watching your videos keeps me interested :>)


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Thing is I'm sure the BIG easy to find white bass spots are not as good as some of your smaller not known about spots.... The crappie spots are the same, those big piles that are community holes will be nowhere near as good as finding the small structure that nobody puts the time in to find or stop and fish....


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I’ve learned a lot watching your videos and it’s also made me wanna make a few trips to lake Houston also.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Cathunter said:


> Iâ€™ve learned a lot watching your videos and itâ€™s also made me wanna make a few trips to lake Houston also.


Houston is a good crappie lake but be prepared to put the work in, those crappie fool a lot of fishermen there.....
I like it because you have to move a lot, would think that the fish wouldn't be so spooky there with the murky waters but they rarely hang around after catchn a few per pile..... Let us know how you do.....
Thanks for the compliment.....


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

SK, I enjoy your videos, reminds me when I was a kid catching Crappie in the Ozarks. Have you ever fished Canyon lake?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

RUFcaptain said:


> SK, I enjoy your videos, reminds me when I was a kid catching Crappie in the Ozarks. Have you ever fished Canyon lake?


Never have but looking to travel to several of the Texas lakes soon........


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

SK, enjoyed your videos. Man you sure can catch 'em. My grandpa ran the pump station down on Lake Houston when I was a kid. We used to catch them sometimes around the rocks. Great childhood memories.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

LStu2 said:


> SK, enjoyed your videos. Man you sure can catch 'em. My grandpa ran the pump station down on Lake Houston when I was a kid. We used to catch them sometimes around the rocks. Great childhood memories.


I wish they didn't have that area restricted.....I know it holds some GOOD crappie......
Thanks for the feedback......


----------

